# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  BTT SKR Mini E3 2.0 steps per MM challenge

## Gencab

Hello,Using a BTT SKR Mini E3 2.0 as the mainboard for a printer rebuild I noticed the step calculation was not working on the Mini E3 as expected. Currently the steps cause overshoot on X and Y and undershoot on Z. Ran in to this issue before with Duet and bashed out the difference basic calculation accuracy testing. Took the same approach here but the calculation even guessing is providing mixed results. I believe I might be missing something with this particular board and how it applies micro stepping. Printer Base is Creality CR10v3 (kept motion system everything else gutted). Mainboard is BTT SKR Mini E3 2.0. Its updated to Marlin 2.0.8.2 .Configuration base from BTT using the CR10V3 config example. Steps per unit X80.00 Y80.00 Z400.00 E837.00 Granted the BTT examples are not great but they do provide LCD menu layouts and most the general settings to start with. I believe the issue might be with the default microstepping settings or the default step per mm. Thanks

----------

